# Transplanting A Hempy Grow



## lilmafia513 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok, so I have been reading through some hempy grow threads and found that one of the many questions people have about going hempy is: 
"How do you transplant with a medium like perlite and vermiculite?"

Well, Im here to show you!!
This is by no means the only, right, or perfect method of transplanting. There are many other methods such as The BOG style of transplanting, where you cut the bottom of the old pot off and place the exposed root zone in the new medium. This is just how i prefer to do it, and thought I would share it with you guys! If it helps one person it was worth it........

First, we start out by inspecting the drain hole to see the mass of roots growing around the hole. If you see heavy roots, or just plain know you need to transplant, follow the simple steps below for an easy transplant. Heres what i am starting with:











Prep the area first by:


Having a new pot or bucket

Cut the hole in the standard spot (1 hole, 2 up the side of the bucket) or smaller for smaller pots.

Mix your Perlite/Vermiculite medium (3 parts Perlite to 1 part Vermiculite)

Have water ready and PH adjusted to your preference of the proper PH range

Fill a spray bottle full of the water and put spray head on.

Get a chair, relax, and get ready to transplant!

Now you have your new pot ready, medium mixed up, and water on hand. Add medium to the new pot, up to the desired level for the plant and root ball to sit on top of (in my case the top of the drain hole was fine). Spray the medium with the spray bottle slowly, to wet the mix a littleNOT TOO MUCH.
***Do not over fill it; the base of the stalk (where stalk meets medium) should not be any higher than the top of the new pot when placed inside.***

















Place your hand over the top of the cup, placing the stalk of the plant between your middle and ring finger.






Turn the cup partially up-side down (so no perlite falls into the plant, Its a pain to pick back out of the plant later).






Give a gentle tap with your hand on the bottom of the cup. This will loosen the medium from the cup and you can pull the cup right off the root ball.
*** Be careful of dropping mix and it falling out of your hand (best if done over a spare bucket, tray, or lay plastic). ***
(Looks like this one was ready for the move.)























Place the plant root ball as close to center in the new pot as you can.nobody is perfect! LOL!!






Here I like to spray the root ball again, especially if I just smoked and this is taking waaaayy to long to get in the new home. I think it is good to keep the root zone moist as much as possible during the transplant to reduce shock, but not overly wet!






Now you are ready to backfill with the mixture. Use a little cup, or the old 16 oz cup the plant was in, and back fill around the whole plant. Slowly and carefully is better here to keep your area clean as possible for the next few steps!






After you backfill, you can give a little packing to the top of the mix, by gently patting down the top layer of the medium,but it isnt required. Just helps sturdy it up a bit!











Use the spray bottle to slowly (and carefully at first) spray the top of the mix to moisten it up a bit. The mix will more than likely fly all over the first few sprays, but will eventually get heavy enough to stay in place. Give her a couple sprays to soak in good...





If you are patient or OCD like me, you can spray the medium with the spray bottle thoroughly until the water streams out the hole, and you are done. if not go to the next step.

Remove the sprayer from the bottle. You can now pour the water directly onto the mixslowlyand evenly to ensure good watering to the new DRY mixture. ***Be sure to water slow and evenly for the first watering for better results!***






When the water starts to pour out the drain hole, you are done watering. 






You will more than likely have roots on the top of the mix that are uncovered, DO NOT PANIC they will head under into the new moist happiness below in a few hours to safety! LOL!!






Don't forget that since you transplanted, the roots are now higher than the reservoir and need to be watered every day until the roots hit the reservoir again, like the first two weeks of seedling stage.

Hope this helps somebody someday!!
​


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Apr 19, 2009)

whats "hempy" mean


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hempy collective 
Heres a link for you or anybody else that has never heard of hempy growing. Its a great intro to hydro for people who are wanting to experiment and see the difference in soil to hydro.


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Apr 19, 2009)

o i have a DWC just didnt understand if you were growing hemp or something haha peace


----------



## charlesweedmore (Apr 20, 2009)

great dude !


----------



## Imlovinit (Apr 20, 2009)

lilmafia513- Nice thread, excellent pics and explained very well. + rep. Happy holidays, Peace


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 20, 2009)

charlesweedmore said:


> great dude !





Imlovinit said:


> lilmafia513- Nice thread, excellent pics and explained very well. + rep. Happy holidays, Peace


Thanks guys glad you liked it. Took me like an hour and three bowls to make this thing!!LOL!!!


----------



## Saul Good (Apr 20, 2009)

Excellent thread and great pix! Thanks from a hempie newbie! Happy 420!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you and you're welcome!LOL!! Happy 420 to you and everyone Man!!!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice thread bro! Simple and informative  Happy 4:20


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Bone, thats how i like the info i read from, its better that way! Back atchya!


----------



## mrduke (Apr 20, 2009)

great job lil' 
do you think i'd need to transplant one from a 2 gal bucket if i want to veg for 6 weeks then flower? will it need a 5g?


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 20, 2009)

lol thas exactly how i do it with both soil and hempy as long as there is plenty of roots it all stays together perfectly. little to no shock either.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 21, 2009)

mrduke said:


> great job lil'
> do you think i'd need to transplant one from a 2 gal bucket if i want to veg for 6 weeks then flower? will it need a 5g?


A 5 gallon would definatly be a plus to have it in, allowing the plant to have as much room as possible to grow roots in. I would say put it right in a 5 gallon if ya have room and do not have height issues, or space issues, and over 6 weeks it should fill it up nicely with roots.




bicycle racer said:


> lol thas exactly how i do it with both soil and hempy as long as there is plenty of roots it all stays together perfectly. little to no shock either.


I have really had no issues with transplant shock at all. I add about 5 drops of superthrive to the water i give the plants at every transplant. I also use it at waterings through out veg. to increase root growth and health. I love that stuff. 
I was amazed at how tight together the root ball was in the hempies. I thought it would just fall off the roots and mess something up. The key is to water it right before transplanting. Makes it kind of sloppy, but i clean everyday anyway.LOL!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 21, 2009)

simple and easy. the way i like things.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 21, 2009)

Just put 4 WW clones into RW inside of hempy cups, i wanna see how this works. I'll let ya know in a few days.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 22, 2009)

*You go KID,nice little tut.*


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Apr 22, 2009)

lilmafia 513 you growin pure power plant? if you are keep me posted and now my new grow will be hempy but I wanna ask u do you think a 400 watt hps is enough light for 5-6 plants


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Apr 22, 2009)

Great tutorial. Thanks.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 22, 2009)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *You go KID,nice little tut.*


Thanks ghost-man!!LOL!!
THought you were dead and gone or something! Missed ya at the 420 party! We blazed for ya since you couldn't make it. There was some nice nuggs brought to the party! Hope next year is as good of a turn out!



roll it up smoke it up said:


> lilmafia 513 you growin pure power plant? if you are keep me posted and now my new grow will be hempy but I wanna ask u do you think a 400 watt hps is enough light for 5-6 plants


Yup, PPP from nirvana. I love this plant, easy to grow, and well rewarding!! The buds get huge and sticky as all get out!
I noticed i seem to have two different phenos in my batch. One has a fatter more dense bud on it, and the other a skinnier, but with thicker, whiter pistils. Also the second seems to have more fatter trichs on it, that almost only grow flat, no height to the trichs, just a massive thin layer all the plant.
I answered the other question in the hempy collective thread for you, from earlier.
Thanks and come back if ya need to! 



SMOKEDATKU$H said:


> Great tutorial. Thanks.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Apr 22, 2009)

alright my last question, never used this method of growing before and i cant decide what strain to use ww,sour diesel,or g 13 have you ever grew any of these strains before which one would grow best in hempy style or best all round smoke?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 23, 2009)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> alright my last question, never used this method of growing before and i cant decide what strain to use ww,sour diesel,or g 13 have you ever grew any of these strains before which one would grow best in hempy style or best all round smoke?


Well, i have done WW, its in the journal somewhere!LOL!!
It was an easy plant to grow, and produced great buds. I had not one single problem from the WW plant i grew other than a little nute burn on my part.
The smoke was great, had a strong hash taste to it, but the stories are true, one hit quit shit, and if grown properly, really will produce donkey-dick sized colas!......LOL!! Also Ive had 100% success rate with cloning the WW, it's like they WONT die, and strive to grow. WW has passed anything in my grow room as far as performance.

PPP is a great one too! Huge, Massive buds man! and they are easy to grow as well. actually it is described on nirvana to be for beginner growers....I think so anyway, cant remember....

Never tried sour diesel, but obviously G-13 would be the best pick depending on where it came from. For your first one, you should try and find a strain that states it is for new growers or beginners. These plants will be more defensive against mold and disease most of the time.

I really do not think it matters what strain you go with for this method, the plants just grow so easily on their own, i think any strain would do great in these buckets. Best part is that you can use the Fox farm trio of nutes, and use the same nutes on your hempys as you do on your mothers in soil. If ya do it that way!LOL!!!

Have a good one!
lilmafia


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 26, 2009)

BUMP....Why not, im bored!!!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 4, 2009)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> alright my last question, never used this method of growing before and i cant decide what strain to use ww,sour diesel,or g 13 have you ever grew any of these strains before which one would grow best in hempy style or best all round smoke?


 So, Rollitup, if you still check this what strain did ya go with?


----------



## ChipotleChips (May 4, 2009)

So I got a question similar to one that was asked. I'm currently in a 2gal, probably not going to transplant since I'm well into my flowering cycle, but for future refrence is it any harder to pull the plant from a 2gal and put into a 5gal?

With those red party cups its seems easier since its a lot smaller, but with 2gal I would imagine keeping the perlite together might be harder, but I wouldn't know...any experience with larger hempy bucket transplants?

And oh! Feel free to check out my current grow, a bit over half way done: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/172183-ccs-hempy-grow-top-44-a-8.html


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 4, 2009)

ChipotleChips said:


> So I got a question similar to one that was asked. I'm currently in a 2gal, probably not going to transplant since I'm well into my flowering cycle, but for future refrence is it any harder to pull the plant from a 2gal and put into a 5gal?
> 
> With those red party cups its seems easier since its a lot smaller, but with 2gal I would imagine keeping the perlite together might be harder, but I wouldn't know...any experience with larger hempy bucket transplants?
> 
> And oh! Feel free to check out my current grow, a bit over half way done: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/172183-ccs-hempy-grow-top-44-a-8.html


 transplanting into a larger 5gal bucket from a 3 gallon bucket would be the same way as this. The only problem you really run into is the top layer of perlite fallen when you turn over the plant to remove it. 
As long as the root mass is reached its full potential inside the bucket, the roots should hold the ball together good.
On my way now!


----------



## sogbunn (May 20, 2009)

k.. so do u put cuttings in here or do u root them sumwhere else first??? looks like urs r in jiffy things then put into hempy cups (could be wrong)... u say water everyday till roots hit resavoir... jus straight water or nute mixes too??? and once the roots hit the resavoir, how long do u go b4 watering agn???


----------



## sogbunn (May 20, 2009)

1 more thing?? that plant in the pics.. seed or clone??? weeks vegged under what lights???


----------



## sogbunn (May 20, 2009)

and after the roots hit the res??? how long till a transplant is needed?? r the roots still gonna grow up above the res??? will they not drown???


----------



## sogbunn (May 20, 2009)

1 more quest.. i know i shulda waited to post 1 but as i read other threads i had more that i wanted to know... how long from when u put the clone into a 16oz hemy will it take to hit the res.. i wanna do a sog with little to no veg but if i go hempy im gonna want it to hit that res atleast once b4 i bud them...


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 21, 2009)

First of all....yes please compile all your post into one, it's much easier that way, and looks less clusstered in the thread, you can edit your last post and add questions to it if you think of them after you postt once in the thread. We dont like post boosters here.....

Now onto your questions...



sogbunn said:


> k.. so do u put cuttings in here or do u root them sumwhere else first??? looks like urs r in jiffy things then put into hempy cups (could be wrong)... u say water everyday till roots hit resavoir... jus straight water or nute mixes too??? and once the roots hit the resavoir, how long do u go b4 watering agn???


I cut clones and root them in Rock wool cubes inside a humidity dome. then transplant when i see lots of roots poking out into the hempy cups. sometimes i use the soil plugs to root, but it just depends on what i have at the moment. 
I like to use just clean PH'd water the first few days to get the roots moving first. It really depends on the size of your pot, and how wet the mix is the next day, if its still really wet i'd wait a day in between watering. if it's dry and light, you should add some water until it runs out the hole. You'll know when the tap root hits the rez. because you will HAVE to water every other day. You can still overwater these, by watering everyday if they do no need it. Trust me my northern lights is proof of this.



sogbunn said:


> 1 more thing?? that plant in the pics.. seed or clone??? weeks vegged under what lights???


The plant pictured in this thread is a clone from a PPP I had as a mother, now this is my new PPP mother. I would say at the time of the pics it was vegged probably three weeks from clone under 18/6 lights, 1-250 watt HPS with 6 100 watt equivalent CFL's for side lighting in my mother cabinet. I start clones under a four foot shop light with flouro's in it.



sogbunn said:


> and after the roots hit the res??? how long till a transplant is needed?? r the roots still gonna grow up above the res??? will they not drown???


The roots will grow into the rez, and accumulate like you see in my avatar. That is the bottom of the same plant in this thread on transplant day. The roots still grow like in soil, just faster and healthier if you do it right. Yes they grow all over inside the cup, enough to hold together all the perlite so that you dont lose any in transplant. Thats pretty tight!!



sogbunn said:


> 1 more quest.. i know i shulda waited to post 1 but as i read other threads i had more that i wanted to know... how long from when u put the clone into a 16oz hemy will it take to hit the res.. i wanna do a sog with little to no veg but if i go hempy im gonna want it to hit that res atleast once b4 i bud them...


Hemy? Are we talking dodges?....LOL
This is true....in fact, if youd like to come over to my current grow journal i am doing the same thing right now. Trying to see the limit on growth inside the plastic red cups i use to flower in those. I put a WW clone in hempy cup about.......oh i'd say two - three weeks ago and its doubled in size in that time. I am planning on rooting my clones in the domes, then when they are exploding with roots, transplant into hempys, then line up under my flouros where the tray was to let them root a bit before going into flower. This way i dont have to switch any lighting timers, or need anymore space to vegg in.

Hope this helps ya man.....love to see more hempy growers on here!


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 6, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> It was an easy plant to grow, and produced great buds. I had not one single problem from the WW plant i grew other than a little nute burn on my part.
> The smoke was great, had a strong hash taste to it, but the stories are true, one hit quit shit, and if grown properly, really will produce donkey-dick sized colas!......LOL!! Also Ive had 100% success rate with cloning the WW, it's like they WONT die, and strive to grow. WW has passed anything in my grow room as far as performance.
> 
> PPP is a great one too! Huge, Massive buds man! and they are easy to grow as well. actually it is described on nirvana to be for beginner growers....I think so anyway, cant remember....


Well, looks like I made a good choice in purchasing WW seeds today!  I'd heard that it's a hearty plant, and the "one hit quit" is ideal for someone like me that needs MJ daily for pain management, without running out too fast. 

I really am pretty sure that my larger "mystery" plant is indeed PPP, so again I've got a good one going.

So I've still got seven Northern Light (regular) seeds on hand, and five White Widow (feminized) seeds to be delivered next week. Until I have a chance to test out a few strains, which won't be until after we've bought a house and I've got a proper grow room set up, I'll be able to grow me one decent sativa dominant mother (WW) and one indica dominant mother (NL).... different kinds of pain and times of day, different dominant strains to fit the needs. I wouldn't mind actually *enjoying* being high once in a while again either! (I've been stuck with brick for the last few years, as anything else is WAY out of financial reach when you need it several times a day and have only disability income!)

I had a battle with pythium last month, and my NL has shown no stress whatsoever from the ordeal. Same as you said about the WW, it just doesn't want to die! (Or even get sick, so it seems!) I'm far from new to gardening, but quite new to growing MJ. So a hearty plant that puts out good buds/yield is perfect for me. Gotta get to know MJ through to harvest before I start thinking about trying every strain in existence! 


It's been years since I've done a transplant, but I've got two seedlings that'll be moved to their permanent pots soon. Glad I came across this thread, it was a great refresher!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 6, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Well, looks like I made a good choice in purchasing WW seeds today!  I'd heard that it's a hearty plant, and the "one hit quit" is ideal for someone like me that needs MJ daily for pain management, without running out too fast.
> 
> I really am pretty sure that my larger "mystery" plant is indeed PPP, so again I've got a good one going.
> 
> ...


 Well thanks for stopping by! The WW is def. a must have for any grow room. I'll be adding update pics to my current grow journal tonight....much needed update. 
I tried the NL but it gave me nothing but trouble. I think it was my fault though, at the time I had too many trains and plants going at once, i eventually gave her away to a buddy to put outside. Then i heard it blew up like crazy once outdoor. 
PPP is my favorite for yield and high. If you do a soil grow, i would advise picking up some Gravity from humboldt county's line of products. Also a jar of plain old "Grandma's Mollasses" from the grocery. Gravity adds density and increases bud sites, along with flavor enhancer i believe. The mollasses adds sugars to the microorganisms in the soil the last two weeks during flush. 
Good luck with the grow and dont be afraid to ask questions. Theres lots of great help here! Thanks again!
Lilmafia


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thought i would post my Hempy Aloe plant here......


----------



## Michiganman247 (Apr 29, 2010)

I know this old but I wanted to say thanks OP and I will be using this guide and hopefully it helped more then 1 person (if not it helped me)!!!


----------



## hyperstream (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome - just the information i was seeking  Thanks.

Should i pre wet the medium just before tipping (i do this with soil and coco in an attempt to help it bind together for the tipping stage(give it some weight and such)


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 4, 2012)

hyperstream said:


> Awesome - just the information i was seeking  Thanks.
> 
> Should i pre wet the medium just before tipping (i do this with soil and coco in an attempt to help it bind together for the tipping stage(give it some weight and such)


hyper, if you still check this, or for those that stumble across it, i believe either way the medium will fall apart, it's just Perilite and vermiculite, even with moisture it is still able to crumble apart.sometimes your lucky if its wet  The roots in this guide are VERY healthy roots....notice the thick bright white runners 

So....Its been awhile, trying to get back at this again....Anybody still using hempy? Im currently on an outdoor project, but will be putting a mother in a hempy bucket this winter


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 21, 2012)

dang i thought this would be a sticky by now.....


----------



## Moebius (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice thread here Mafia. ... I'm a Hempy fanatic, subbed.


----------



## Lurtrim15 (Oct 22, 2012)

Subbed. Great Post! I will be starting my first hempy grow in less than a month. Finishing up my current grow in a 400w 6"cool tube in a 4x2x5 tent.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Oct 24, 2012)

Moebius said:


> Very nice thread here Mafia. ... I'm a Hempy fanatic, subbed.





Lurtrim15 said:


> Subbed. Great Post! I will be starting my first hempy grow in less than a month. Finishing up my current grow in a 400w 6"cool tube in a 4x2x5 tent.


Thanks Guys, Glad to see this is still being seen by hempy growers  Happy harvesting to you all !!!


----------



## Lurtrim15 (Dec 20, 2012)

Gonna give it a shot today! I have 2 random feminized seeds from FemaleSeeds going on 4 weeks in veg in 1 gal hempy. I'm throwing them into 5 gal hempys. 

400w MH in a 4'x2'x5' Tent with a little top drip feed system I made. Feeding with lucas formula at full strength. Let me just say, Hempy is amazing. I have only grown in soil and this trumps it by far, in my experience so far. I have not had this kind of growth before.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 5, 2014)

Recently returned to the site, Im bumping all my threads to see if their is an interest in this anymore


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 7, 2014)

No hempy growers left?????


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jul 19, 2017)

3 years later? Anybody still Around???


----------



## I'mBatman (Aug 21, 2017)

lilmafia513 said:


> Ok, so I have been reading through some hempy grow threads and found that one of the many questions people have about going hempy is:
> "How do you transplant with a medium like perlite and vermiculite?"
> 
> Well, Im here to show you!!
> ...


Thank you for answering that question with such detail. I'm going to try that with mine in a few days. It's a little more than a week old and my bucket is ready. I made it out of a coffee container. Lol. Good to the last drop. Lol


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 21, 2021)

It's been a few years, anybody still doing hempy grows??


----------



## Billytheluther (May 25, 2021)

Exclusively brother


----------



## jonnynobody (May 26, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 28, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Exclusively brother


Nice, please feel free to share


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 28, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> Yes.
> View attachment 4910186
> View attachment 4910187


Very nice looking plant!!! Looks like you got the hang of it alright lol good work man


----------



## Billytheluther (May 28, 2021)

Here are a couple


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 3, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Here are a couple


Those are some good looking girls there bro!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------

